# Trapping VIDEO!!!



## driftingswiftly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, and i thought for my first post I would share a trapping video that I just made. Its about Bever trapping in up state NY. 








Heres a link to the rest of my videos too! Hope you enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/user/driftingswiftly


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

welcome to the forum! :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice video. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## driftingswiftly (Jan 31, 2010)

is it possible to embed videos on this forum? thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome. Yep that's winter beaver trapping, a lot of work. Nice work on the video :thumb:

You'd need a 3" bar on that chain saw here in ND, to cut through the ice. I believe were right at the 2" of ice now on most lakes, so it's a lot deeper on the willow sloughs. About the only way to do it right now is it find a river.

xdeano


----------

